# This forum is FULL OF SPAM PLEASE REPORT IT



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Last time I'll say this.
Little yellow Yield sign on lower left hand side of a post.
Click it, a box will come up, write spam, send it to the Moderators. They cannot keep up searching the place for spam.
Thanks


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

It doesnt matter how many times you report it, there just gonna make new names and continue spamming.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

sonnl said:


> It doesnt matter how many times you report it, there just gonna make new names and continue spamming.


Yeah it must be some automatic thing they have setup. Its pretty irritating to say the least. I dont know why anyone would want to spam a mental health forum.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Fluke said:


> Yeah it must be some automatic thing they have setup. Its pretty irritating to say the least. I dont know why anyone would want to spam a mental health forum.


Howard Stern?


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

install a captcha when starting a new thread ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAPTCHA


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

The report button goes to the Moderators/Administrator. It should be seen by them, it shouldn't encourage any spam botting. IDK, I'll ask.

Is anyone reporting using the report button. In theory if one of us has reported, then another person can't.

Well, it's really sad to see the place get swamped like this. Haven't seen this in ... forever.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Nihil Dexter said:


> install a captcha when starting a new thread ?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAPTCHA


Not a bad idea. I'll post it in the Comments/Suggestions section.
Maybe a captcha to register? Or is there one already?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

oh my god please no i hate that thing as i can never fully understand how to read it. also, ive seen plenty of spammers still get by it anyway.


----------

